# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال درباره نظام وظیفه

## alish78

سلام دوستان
من از بعد امتحانات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی یعنی اواخر خرداد برای دریافت معافیت ایثارگری اقدام کردم
با درخواست برای معافیت ایثارگری هم معافیت تحصیلی باطل میشه
حالا نظام وظیفه تعلل کرده و تا الان کارم طول کشیده و هنوز نرفته واسه صدور کارت و تو سامانه وضعیت من رو زده مشمول
خواستم ببینم الان واسه ثبت نام دانشگاه به مشکل نمیخورم؟(سال اول کنکورمه)

----------


## Konkourist

> سلام دوستان
> من از بعد امتحانات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی یعنی اواخر خرداد برای دریافت معافیت ایثارگری اقدام کردم
> حالا نظام وظیفه تعلل کرده و تا الان کارم طول کشیده و هنوز نرفته واسه صدور کارت
> خواستم ببینم الان واسه ثبت نام دانشگاه به مشکل نمیخورم؟(سال اول کنکورمه)


سلام 
اگه اولین ساله که کنکور دادی و سال های قبل هیچ سالی رو مشروط نشده باشی ، امسال یکسال فراغت از خدمت داری و میتونی توی دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی

----------


## alish78

> سلام 
> اگه اولین ساله که کنکور دادی و سال های قبل هیچ سالی رو مشروط نشده باشی ، امسال یکسال فراغت از خدمت داری و میتونی توی دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی


اخه وقتی که درخواست دادم برای کارت معافیت اون معافیت تحصیلیم رو باطل کردن
یعنی با این وجود بازم چون سال اولمه مشکلی نیست؟

----------


## INFERNAL

به نظرم مشکلی نیست،ولی خیلی راحت میتونی بری پلیس +10 بپرسی

----------


## sina_hp

> سلام دوستان
> من از بعد امتحانات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی یعنی اواخر خرداد برای دریافت معافیت ایثارگری اقدام کردم
> حالا نظام وظیفه تعلل کرده و تا الان کارم طول کشیده و هنوز نرفته واسه صدور کارت
> خواستم ببینم الان واسه ثبت نام دانشگاه به مشکل نمیخورم؟(سال اول کنکورمه)


نه فقط يه سر به نظام وظیفه بزن

----------


## sina_hp

> سلام 
> اگه اولین ساله که کنکور دادی و سال های قبل هیچ سالی رو مشروط نشده باشی ، امسال یکسال فراغت از خدمت داری و میتونی توی دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی


چطوري پردیسی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Konkourist

> اخه وقتی که درخواست دادم برای کارت معافیت اون معافیت تحصیلیم رو باطل کردن یعنی با این وجود بازم چون سال اولمه مشکلی نیست؟




اینو نمیدونم

باید از پلیس +10 بپرسی

----------


## alish78

> نه فقط يه سر به نظام وظیفه بزن





> به نظرم مشکلی نیست،ولی خیلی راحت میتونی بری پلیس +10 بپرسی


با توجه به اینکه با درخواست برای معافیت ایثارگری معافیت تحصیلی مدرسه باطل شده به نظرتون بازم مشکلی نیست؟
از پلیس +10 پرسیدم گفت من درست قوانین دانشگاه رو نمیدونم

----------


## alish78

بقیه دوستان هم لطفا راهنمایی کنن

----------


## Amin6

اگر اون موقع اقدام كردى و هنوز كارتت صادر نشده پروندت ناقصى داره بايد تكميل كنى
يه سر برو پليس +١٠

----------


## Serat

به تلفن گویا نظام وظیفه زنگ بزن بپرس : 096480

----------


## alish78

> اگر اون موقع اقدام كردى و هنوز كارتت صادر نشده پروندت ناقصى داره بايد تكميل كنى
> يه سر برو پليس +١٠


رفتم گفتن فرستادیم مرکز استان اونجا هنوز انجام ندادن

----------


## alish78

> به تلفن گویا نظام وظیفه زنگ بزن بپرس : 096480


این که هیچوقت کسی نیست جواب ادمو بده همش میگه هیچ کارشناسی نیست جواب بده

----------


## INFERNAL

> با توجه به اینکه با درخواست برای معافیت ایثارگری معافیت تحصیلی مدرسه باطل شده به نظرتون بازم مشکلی نیست؟
> از پلیس +10 پرسیدم گفت من درست قوانین دانشگاه رو نمیدونم


ببین حرف ماهارو گوش نکن برو پلیس +10 توی چند دیقه جوابتو میگیری راحت میشی

----------


## alish78

> ببین حرف ماهارو گوش نکن برو پلیس +10 توی چند دیقه جوابتو میگیری راحت میشی


فعلا که تعطیلن باید تا شنبه صبر کنم.
سوال من اینه که کسی که مشمول باشه رو اصن دانشگاه قبول میکنه یا نه؟
چون من این معافیت تحصیلیم که تموم شد زده مشمول

----------


## alish78

دوستان توروخدا راهنمایی کنید بدجوری استرس دارم

----------


## alish78

> منم یه جورایی شرایط تو رو دارم اما معافیت پزشکی یعنی الان مشمولم ، دوستان عزیز میشه به من و ایشون کمک کنید ؟


یعنی تو سایت خدمات الکترونیکی پلیس واسه تو هم معافیت تحصیلیتو این شکلی زده؟

----------


## INFERNAL

> فعلا که تعطیلن باید تا شنبه صبر کنم.
> سوال من اینه که کسی که مشمول باشه رو اصن دانشگاه قبول میکنه یا نه؟
> چون من این معافیت تحصیلیم که تموم شد زده مشمول


ببین نیگاه کن،اگه مشمول باشی دانشگاه قبول نمیکنه
ولی اگه خودت رو نظام وظیفه معرفی کنی بهت یه تاریخ اعزام میدن و اصولا یکی دوبار میشه اون تاریخ اعزام رو عقب بندازی در حد 2 3 ماه،بعدش دانشگاه یه برگه ی معافیت تحصیلی میده بهت و میدی به پلیس +10 همون شهری که دانشگاه قبول شدی،بعد اون تاریخ اعزام لغو میشه

----------


## alish78

> ببین نیگاه کن،اگه مشمول باشی دانشگاه قبول نمیکنه
> ولی اگه خودت رو نظام وظیفه معرفی کنی بهت یه تاریخ اعزام میدن و اصولا یکی دوبار میشه اون تاریخ اعزام رو عقب بندازی در حد 2 3 ماه،بعدش دانشگاه یه برگه ی معافیت تحصیلی میده بهت و میدی به پلیس +10 همون شهری که دانشگاه قبول شدی،بعد اون تاریخ اعزام لغو میشه


اها اینجوری اگه بشه که خوبه فقط میترسم چون این پرونده معافیت ایثارگریم در جریانه معافیت تحصیلی دانشگاه رو نشه ثبت کرد

----------


## alish78

دوستان یه سوال
الان من که از 24 تیر معافیت تحصیلیم رو باطل کردن مشمول غایب به حساب میام؟
اصلا از تاریخ پایان معافیت تحصیلی چقد باید طول بکشه تا مشمول غایب به حساب بیاد؟
و اینکه دانشگاه ها فقط مشمول غایب رو ثبت نام نمی کنن یا اینکه کلا مشمول ها رو ثبت نام نمیکنن؟

----------


## ali.asghar

> دوستان یه سوال
> الان من که از 24 تیر معافیت تحصیلیم رو باطل کردن مشمول غایب به حساب میام؟
> اصلا از تاریخ پایان معافیت تحصیلی چقد باید طول بکشه تا مشمول غایب به حساب بیاد؟
> و اینکه دانشگاه ها فقط مشمول غایب رو ثبت نام نمی کنن یا اینکه کلا مشمول ها رو ثبت نام نمیکنن؟


     شما باید بری نظام وظیفه شهرتون اونجا درست راهنمایی تون می کنن  در اینجا همه براساس تجربیات خودشون می گن  حواست باشه حتی 10 روز غیبت باعث می شه نتونی بری دانشگاه حتی تا پایان خدمت ایست خدمت برای دانشگاه نمیدن /البته با تبصره میشه کمتر از 20 روز رو مورد عفو قرار بدن /  پس بهتره بری نظام وظیفه *سازمان وظیفه عمومی ناجا ادرس محل نظام وظیفه شهرتون توش است*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

اگر برای کنکور میگی ، کووووو تا کنکور 98
اگر برای ثبت نام میگی ، موضضوع رو به دانشگاه بگی ، اگر بفهمن معاف هستی حتما مشکلی نداره (البته اگر مطمئنی معافی)

----------


## Ultra

> دوستان یه سوال
> الان من که از 24 تیر معافیت تحصیلیم رو باطل کردن مشمول غایب به حساب میام؟
> اصلا از تاریخ پایان معافیت تحصیلی چقد باید طول بکشه تا مشمول غایب به حساب بیاد؟
> و اینکه دانشگاه ها فقط مشمول غایب رو ثبت نام نمی کنن یا اینکه کلا مشمول ها رو ثبت نام نمیکنن؟


از هر زمانی که دیگه در حال تحصیل نباشی یک سال فرصت داری که اعزام بشی
بعد یکسال غیبت میخوری
دانشگاه که ثبت نام کنی میری دفتر پلیس +10 و برای معافیت تحصیلی اقدام میکنی
اگر که معافیت نتونی بگیری ثبت نامت لغو میشه

----------


## alish78

> از هر زمانی که دیگه در حال تحصیل نباشی یک سال فرصت داری که اعزام بشی
> بعد یکسال غیبت میخوری
> دانشگاه که ثبت نام کنی میری دفتر پلیس +10 و برای معافیت تحصیلی اقدام میکنی
> اگر که معافیت نتونی بگیری ثبت نامت لغو میشه


درحال تحصیل نباشم یعنی اینکه مهلت معافیت تحصیلی تموم شده باشه؟
اگه اینجوریه که من از 24 تیر هنوز یکسال نشده پس غیبت نخوردم درسته؟

----------


## Ultra

> درحال تحصیل نباشم یعنی اینکه مهلت معافیت تحصیلی تموم شده باشه؟
> اگه اینجوریه که من از 24 تیر هنوز یکسال نشده پس غیبت نخوردم درسته؟


هر زمان که فارغ التحصل بشی
مثلا اگر تاریخ دیپلمت آخر خرداده تا خرداد سال دیگه
یا اگر اخراج شدی از زمان اخراجت یک سال
اگر انصراف دادی از تاریخ انصراف یک سال

----------


## alish78

> هر زمان که فارغ التحصل بشی
> مثلا اگر تاریخ دیپلمت آخر خرداده تا خرداد سال دیگه
> یا اگر اخراج شدی از زمان اخراجت یک سال
> اگر انصراف دادی از تاریخ انصراف یک سال


دیپلم چرا من که مدرک اخرم پیش دانشگاهیه؟

----------

